# eto'o vs ibrahimovic



## Marco23 (28 Novembre 2015)

Al top della carriera che è stato migliore secondo voi?


----------



## Snake (28 Novembre 2015)

Individualmente Ibra ma in un contesto di squadra prendo Eto'o sempre e comunque.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Novembre 2015)

Col miglior Eto'o il Carpi si salva, ma col miglior Ibra arriva minimo in Europa League.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Novembre 2015)

Il fatto che Ibra non sia mai stato decisivo in Europa è un fattore da prendere in considerazione.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2015)

Ibra. E parlo a 360 gradi.


----------



## Marco23 (28 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ibra. E parlo a 360 gradi.



Anche come dribbling e gioco di squadra?


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Anche come dribbling e gioco di squadra?



Io quando parlo a 360 gradi intendo sia in campo, che come uomo squadra, che come uomo immagine, che come leader. Ibra è una qualcosa di impressionante. Eto'o è stato un grandissimo centravanti, molto più duttile e capace di inserirsi in concetti di gioco di squadra. Ma ripeto, nel complesso tra i due non avrei dubbi su chi scegliere e fossi al campetto a fare le squadre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Individualmente Ibra ma in un contesto di squadra prendo Eto'o sempre e comunque.


.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Novembre 2015)

ibra tutta la vita.


----------



## davoreb (28 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Individualmente Ibra ma in un contesto di squadra prendo Eto'o sempre e comunque.



Esattamente ma un punto a favore di Ibra è che anche oggi è ancora fortissimo, eto'o è in pensione da almeno 3 anni.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Novembre 2015)

Io dico Eto'o.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Novembre 2015)

ibra!


----------



## kolao95 (28 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Individualmente Ibra ma in un contesto di squadra prendo Eto'o sempre e comunque.



fixed


----------



## hiei87 (29 Novembre 2015)

In valore assoluto Ibra. Nettamente più talentuoso. Più in grado di fare la differenza da solo. Decisamente più longevo come carriera.
Se però ho già una squadra forte e mi serve un attaccante, prendo Eto'o tutta la vita. 3 Champions vinte da protagonista, 2 con gol in finale, parlano da sole.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2015)

Al top il miglior Ibra lo ritengo più forte del miglior Eto'o.


----------



## 13-33 (15 Dicembre 2015)

No scherziamo
Uno a vinto 3 champions segnando 2 gol 
l'altro passati i gironi sparice e no e decisivo

SAMUEL ETO'O !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Anche come dribbling e *gioco di squadra*?



Sarebbe interessante andare a controllare il numero di assist in carriera tra i due..credo vi sia un divario imbarazzante..

Eto'o è stato un ottimo attaccante, un giocatore che per 7-8 anni è stato tra i migliori nr 9 d'Europa ma Ibra è da 10 anni a livelli top, Sta storia della Champions è qualcosa di stucchevole a volte...allora Seedorf è meglio di Baggio?...

Secondo me tra i due non c'è paragone..Ibra è in grado di rivoltare da solo una squadra, Eto'o non è nemmeno riuscito a vincere il campionato russo, di certo con il camerunense hai gol assicurati, al suo top 20 gol erano la regola, ma Ibra è di tutt'altra portata e lo dimostra il fatto che a 34 anni sia ancora dominante come pochissimi altri..


----------



## Marco23 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante andare a controllare il numero di assist in carriera tra i due..credo vi sia un divario imbarazzante..
> 
> Eto'o è stato un ottimo attaccante, un giocatore che per 7-8 anni è stato tra i migliori nr 9 d'Europa ma Ibra è da 10 anni a livelli top, Sta storia della Champions è qualcosa di stucchevole a volte...allora Seedorf è meglio di Baggio?...
> 
> Secondo me tra i due non c'è paragone..Ibra è in grado di rivoltare da solo una squadra, Eto'o non è nemmeno riuscito a vincere il campionato russo, di certo con il camerunense hai gol assicurati, al suo top 20 gol erano la regola, ma Ibra è di tutt'altra portata e lo dimostra il fatto che a 34 anni sia ancora dominante come pochissimi altri..



Eto'o nell'Ultimo anno ad alti livelli ha vinto una coppa italia da solo e portato una squadra che l'anno successivo sarebbe arrivata quinta, al secondo posto in campionato


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Eto'o nell'Ultimo anno ad alti livelli ha vinto una coppa italia da solo *e portato una squadra che l'anno successivo sarebbe arrivata quinta, al secondo posto in campionato*



Era anche la squadra che un anno prima aveva fatto il triplete...seconda in serie A con la Juve ancora in ristrutturazione e il solo Milan come aversario...impresona direi...Ibra invece 8 campionati di fila con 4 squadre diverse robetta...11 campionati in 13 stagioni con 5 squadre diverse sempre da protagonista...ma è meglio Eto'o perché tornava a fare i ripiegamenti nell'inter del triplete...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Dicembre 2015)

Eto'o


----------



## admin (15 Dicembre 2015)

Pari. Ex Aequo. Due grandissimi.


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io quando parlo a 360 gradi intendo sia in campo, che come uomo squadra, che come uomo immagine, che come leader. Ibra è una qualcosa di impressionante. Eto'o è stato un grandissimo centravanti, molto più duttile e capace di inserirsi in concetti di gioco di squadra. Ma ripeto, nel complesso tra i due non avrei dubbi su chi scegliere e fossi al campetto a fare le squadre.



Perfetto. Nient'altro da aggiungere su questo Vs. 

Comunque con l'apertura di questo topic abbiamo avuto la conferma che il nostro amico "Marco23" è interista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Nient'altro da aggiungere su questo Vs.
> 
> Comunque con l'apertura di questo topic abbiamo avuto la conferma che il nostro amico "Marco23" è interista.



23 come numero di Materazzi


----------



## Marco23 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era anche la squadra che un anno prima aveva fatto il triplete...seconda in serie A con la Juve ancora in ristrutturazione e il solo Milan come aversario...impresona direi...Ibra invece 8 campionati di fila con 4 squadre diverse robetta...11 campionati in 13 stagioni con 5 squadre diverse sempre da protagonista...ma è meglio Eto'o perché tornava a fare i ripiegamenti nell'inter del triplete...



Ma anche ibra ha vinto campionati con le squadre più forti. i giocatori del triplete ( ad eccezione di eto'o) fecero una stagione pessima. intendo dire nella stagione successiva 


Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Comunque con l'apertura di questo topic abbiamo avuto la conferma che il nostro amico "Marco23" è interista.






Marco è il mio nome e il 23 è un numero che ho scelto a caso. tra l'altro mi sta antipatico, ma sono sicuro che stavi scherzando


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Dicembre 2015)

23 è il numero di Michel Jordan eh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Dicembre 2015)

Ibra ieri sera, dov'è finito Eto'o? Eppure hanno la stessa eta'a


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ibra ieri sera, dov'è finito Eto'o? Eppure hanno la stessa eta'a



Mamma mia che fenomeno...giocatore più *spettacolare* del mondo per distacco


----------



## Marco23 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Eto'o si sta godendo la pensione in Turchia


----------



## 13-33 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo 3 champions Eto'o vinti puo riposarsi con calma


----------



## Black (18 Dicembre 2015)

sono 2 attaccanti entrambi, ma molto diversi come tipo di gioco. Eto grandissimo bomber, che ha saputo rendersi utile anche alla squadra e non solo finalizzatore. Ma Ibra è di un altro livello, l'unico giocatore che da solo ti fa vincere, gol, assiste e prestazioni da leader.


----------



## Marco23 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Eto'o ha anche una grande tecnica eh. E comunque contro il bayern nella stagione post triplete la partita l'ha vinta lui; così come le finali di coppa italia e supercoppa


13-33 ha scritto:


> Dopo 3 champions Eto'o vinti puo riposarsi con calma



4


----------



## 13-33 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Eto'o ha anche una grande tecnica eh. E comunque contro il bayern nella stagione post triplete la partita l'ha vinta lui; così come le finali di coppa italia e supercoppa
> 
> 
> 4


La prima con il Real no la conto. No e stato protagonista


----------

